# '15 RAV4 Compustar Questions



## Beachsled (Nov 19, 2015)

We have a 2015 Toyota RAV4 with push to start and smart keys. We had a compustar Cm7200 module with idatalink al-ca and a 2 way remote. 

This is the issues we are having and not sure if this is correct or not. 


* start then stop engine with 2-way remote -> 2-Way Remote shows car unlocked even though it is not. 
- Smart unlock door handle makes 2-way remote beep/alarm (change status), but does not do this when smart lock door handle locking is used
- No communication between factory system and compustar factory fob does not change status on 2-way remote
- Factory panic does not work on 2-way remote

Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The 2 way feature lets you see what the unit status is. Unfortunately there is no communication for Toyota and the modules. To sync the remote back up just lock the vehicle with the remote. With the smart key I believe that is when you walk up and place your hand
Over the sensor to unlock the doors? If so this is an action outside of the compustar therefore it will not change the status on the remote.


----------

